# looking to start a sw tank



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have a 30g tank, it used to be fw, I have the hang on back filter, lights, stand, heater, thermometer, and a regular light fixture, what would I need to buy and steps to take for a fish only, and a reef set up, seperate directions for each system, I have $300 to spare


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! I've wanted a saltwater tank for a while...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ooh! That'll do nicely, mostly the $300 to spare. As I say to everyone, read some books. As for equipment upgrades, if you want a reef tank, you'll need a light. For a FO tank, I recommend a protein skimmer, same with a reef. A FO tank can easily get along with a canister filter, but it's also very easy to get a good, cheap, used protein skimmer.

Long short, read whatever you can find in your library, decide the direction you want to go in, and we can go from there!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

ive read a lot of different things, some say for a tank this small I dont need a skimmer, others say I do, others say a wet dry or a sump, some say just the hang on the back will work, some say UV others say ozone sterilizers, I am so confused, I want someone who has a successful 30g or smaller tank tell me what to do, I feel like I'm wasting my time by reading all these books they give me contrasting info


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well I would consider going after the bible of all saltwater aquarium reading Bob Fenner's "The conscientious marine aquarist" 
Basically there are a lot of different theories out there with no real "right" answer... all work in their own way, all have advantages and disadvantages
Its about how you want to envision your tank to look, and work... of coarse if something doesn't work you can tweek things too... 
my recommendations:
1. Decide if its going to be reef, fowlr, or fish only
2. What are your "must haves" as far as fish/coral/invertebrates are concerned
3. Check to see if they work with eachother, and the size system you are creating
4. Base your equipment/setup off of the animals you wish to house

If you need guidance in these steps feel free to post


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

that makes alot more sense, thank you, I was so confused there was so many little things between books, and websites


----------

